# Uso do Futuro do Subjuntivo



## curlyboy20

Olá a todos! Estou tendo certa dificuldade com o Futuro do Subjuntivo. Já aprendi a conjugação correta mas ainda não estou certo sobre quando usá-lo. Entendo que se pode usar em sentenças onde o verbo tem uma idéia de futuro. Por exemplo:

Quando você *ter* tempo, leia aquele livro. (A ação de ter tempo está no futuro)

O aluno que *obter* a nota mais alta ganhará um prêmio. (A ação de obter também está no futuro.

Nós iremos ao Brasil se *pudermos.*

Se a gente* visitar* o Peru, não se esqueça de ir a Machu Picchu.

Mas às vezes percebo que a mesma conjugação é usada em outros tipos de sentenças como:

Vou explicar isto outra vez para vocês *entenderem* melhor.
(Neste caso, pode-se usar essa conjugação após a palavra* para*?)

Não vamos embora sem vocês *resolverem *essa situação (não entendo porque se usa resolverem aqui)

Com este resultado, é preciso eles *estudarem* muito.

Será que para estas últimas três orações o presente do sunjuntivo pode ser reemplazado pelo futuro do subjuntivo??? Vejamos:

Vou explicar iso outra vez para que vocês *entendam* melhor.
Não vamos embora sem que vocês *resolvam* essa situação.
Com este resultado, é preciso que eles *estudem* muito.

É isso correto? Socorro!!!!


----------



## spohreis

Olá, 

Infelizmente eu  não serei de muita ajuda. Mas você deve saber que "O Futuro do Subjuntivo sempre é iniciado pelas conjunções  *quando *ou *se*. "

A informação acima pode ser encontrada em: http://www.gramaticaonline.com.br/gramatica/janela.asp?cod=54

Logo a sua frase "O aluno que *obter* a nota mais alta ganhará um prêmio" não se encaixa no que foi dito acima.

Como eu disse, não fui de muita ajuda.


----------



## curlyboy20

Obrigado pelo link, amigo!

Ainda estou na dúvida sobre as outras sentenças. Mas acho que é correto usar este tempo (tense?) com as palavras *se* e* quando* no tempo futuro, ou seja:

Se eu *tiver tempo, estudarei *português.
Se eu *abrir *a porta, a criança não *dormirá.*
Não *irei *ao clube se não* houver *sol.

Correto?


----------



## Outsider

curlyboy20 said:


> Quando você ter *tiver* tempo, leia aquele livro. (A ação de ter tempo está no futuro)
> 
> O aluno que obter *obtiver* a nota mais alta ganhará um prêmio. (A ação de obter também está no futuro.
> 
> Nós iremos ao Brasil se *pudermos.*
> 
> Se a gente* visitar* o Peru, não se esqueça de ir a Machu Picchu.
> 
> Mas às vezes percebo que a mesma conjugação é usada em outros tipos de sentenças como:
> 
> Vou explicar isto outra vez para vocês *entenderem* melhor.
> (Neste caso, pode-se usar essa conjugação após a palavra* para*?)


Não é a mesma conjugação, apesar das aparências. Isso é o infinitivo pessoal. Nunca se usa o futuro do subjuntivo depois de "para", que me lembre.



curlyboy20 said:


> Não vamos embora sem vocês *resolverem *essa situação (não entendo porque se usa resolverem aqui)
> 
> Com este resultado, é preciso eles *estudarem* muito.
> 
> Será que para estas últimas três orações o *infinitivo pessoal* pode ser *trocado* pelo *presente do subjuntivo*??? Vejamos:
> 
> Vou explicar iso outra vez para que vocês *entendam* melhor.
> Não vamos embora sem que vocês *resolvam* essa situação.
> Com este resultado, é preciso que eles *estudem* muito.


Em todos esses exemplos o que tem é o infinitivo pessoal, e não o futuro do subjuntivo.


----------



## curlyboy20

Então qual é a diferência entre o Infinitivo Pessoal e o Futuro do subjuntivo??? Ambas as conjugações vêem-se iguais para mim. (Both conjugations look the same to me)

Sei que o Futuro do Subjuntivo se forma reemplazando a terminação -amos, -emos, -imos, -omos, da segunda pessoa plural (nós) no Preterito Perfeito Simple com -r, -res, -rmos, -rem:

Nós fomos---> Fo(mos)---> Eu for, Tu fores, Voce for, Ele for, Nós formos, Eles forem, vocês forem, e para vós acho que é vós fordes.

Sei que este tempo se usa com _se_ e _quando_ para expressar idéias futuras.

Qual seria a formação dos verbos do infinitivo pessoal?? 

Se o Infinitvo Pessoal pode substituir o Presente do Subjuntivo, então seria correto dizer:

Espero você *tiver* uma boa viagem. (Espero quevocê* tenha* uma boa viagem)
Tomara ele *souber* onde fica a loja. (Tomara que ele *saiba *onde...)
É preciso a jangada *for* feita de madeira (É preciso que a jangada *seja..)*
É bom nós não *enjoarmos *(É bom que nós não enjoemos)

Pode-se reemplazar com *embora* também?

Embora Pedro não *tiver* muito tempo (Embora Pedro não *tenha* muito tempo)


----------



## hiwelcome

como eu sofro  a quando estou a ler o que está escrito:
Espero você *tiver* uma boa viagem. ..
Tomara ele *souber* onde fica a loja. 
É preciso a jangada *for* feita de madeira ...
*é para traduzir ? ou dar uma aula?*


----------



## curlyboy20

Nenhuma!!! Só estou confuso com este tempo e não sei como usá-lo. Pelo seu comentário, assumo que as orações não são corretas


----------



## spohreis

curlyboy20 said:


> Nenhuma!!! Só estou confuso com este tempo e não sei como usá-lo. Pelo seu comentário, assumo que as orações não são corretas



Nenhuma. Mas não se preocupa. Você não precisa saber disto para falar português. Eu não sei.



curlyboy20 said:


> Então qual é a diferência entre o Infinitivo Pessoal e o Futuro do subjuntivo??? Ambas as conjugações vêem-se iguais para mim. (Both conjugations look the same to me)



Você achará a resposta no link abaixo.

http://kplus.cosmo.com.br/materia.asp?co=245&rv=Gramatica

Boas sorte.


----------



## curlyboy20

Isto está um pouco confuso! No link a escritora faz uma explicação mais clara mas ela também usa o Infinitivo pessoal para substituir o Presente do Subjuntivo. É aí onde fico na confussão. 

Então, as orações que botei antes estão corretas?

Espero você *tiver* uma boa viagem. (Espero quevocê* tenha* uma boa viagem)
Tomara ele *souber* onde fica a loja. (Tomara que ele *saiba *onde...)
É preciso a jangada *for* feita de madeira (É preciso que a jangada *seja..)*
É bom nós não *enjoarmos *(É bom que nós não enjoemos)


----------



## Outsider

curlyboy20 said:


> Então qual é a diferência entre o Infinitivo Pessoal e o Futuro do subjuntivo??? Ambas as conjugações vêem-se iguais para mim. (Both conjugations look the same to me)


Olá de novo. 

Nem sempre são iguais. O futuro do subjuntivo difere do infinitivo pessoal em alguns verbos irregulares, como por exemplo *ter*.

futuro do subjuntivo: _eu tiver, tu tiveres, ele tiver, nós tivermos, vós tiverdes, eles tiverem_.
infinitivo pessoal: _eu ter, tu teres, ele ter, nós termos, vós terdes, eles terem_.



curlyboy20 said:


> Sei que o Futuro do Subjuntivo se forma reemplazando a terminação -amos, -emos, -imos, -omos, da segunda pessoa plural (nós) no Preterito Perfeito Simple com -r, -res, -rmos, -rem:
> 
> Nós fomos---> Fo(mos)---> Eu for, Tu fores, Voce for, Ele for, Nós formos, Eles forem, vocês forem, e para vós acho que é vós fordes.
> 
> Sei que este tempo se usa com _se_ e _quando_ para expressar idéias futuras.
> 
> Qual seria a formação dos verbos do infinitivo pessoal??


É muito simples, o tempo mais simples que vai aprender. Forma-se sempre regularmente, juntando ao infinitivo (normal) do verbo as terminações _-, -es, -, -mos, -des, -em_. Nos verbos regulares, o futuro do subjuntivo e o infinitivo pessoal são formalmente idênticos. 

_Mas têm funções muito distintas_. O futuro do subjuntivo aparece em contextos com uma forte ideia de futuro, ao passo que o infinitivo pessoal se usa em contextos intemporais.

É verdade que o infinitivo pessoal pode frequentemente ser substituído pelo presente do subjuntivo, mas nem sempre:



curlyboy20 said:


> Espero você *ter* uma boa viagem. (Espero que você* tenha* uma boa viagem)
> Tomara ele *saber* onde fica a loja. (Tomara que ele *saiba *onde...)
> É preciso a jangada *ser* feita de madeira (É preciso que a jangada *seja..)*
> É bom nós não *enjoarmos *(É bom que nós não enjoemos)


"Tomara ele *saber* onde fica a loja" pode-se dizer, mas tem um sentido diferente da frase com presente do subjuntivo. 



curlyboy20 said:


> Pode-se reemplazar com *embora* também?


Com "embora" não, mas com "apesar" pode-se:



curlyboy20 said:


> Embora Pedro não *tiver* muito tempo
> 
> Embora Pedro não *tenha* muito tempo...
> Apesar de Pedro não *ter* muito tempo...





			
				hiwelcome said:
			
		

> é para traduzir ? ou dar uma aula?


Para explicar. É para isso que aqui estamos, não?


----------



## Denis555

spohreis said:


> Nenhuma. Mas não se preocupa. Você não precisa saber disto para falar português. Eu não sei.


 
Você sabe!!

Tenho certeza que você não diria as frases em vermelho:

Espero você *tiver* uma boa viagem. (Espero que você* tenha* uma boa viagem)
Tomara ele *souber* onde fica a loja. (Tomara que ele *saiba *onde...)
É preciso a jangada *for* feita de madeira. (É preciso que a jangada *seja..)*


O que acontece é que o estrangeiro, como o nosso caro curlyboy20, não aprendeu como um nativo: método "papagaio" (quando criança). Ele tem que aprender pelo duro método das "regras". Por exemplo, eu nunca diria: 
Eu gosto bananas. Ninguém nunca me disse formalmente, mas o meu método "papagaio" me diz que eu tenho que falar "de" entre "gosto" e "bananas".

Já para um estrangeiro a frase acima seria totalmente aceitável, se não fosse pelo fato de um regra dizer que nesse caso depois do verbo "gostar" usa-se a preposição "de".

Eu gosto de bananas.


----------



## curlyboy20

Ahhh, acho que estou começando a entender. Já percebi a diferência entre as conjugações e também já entendi o uso do Futuro do Subjuntivo, mas ainda não tenho certeza do uso do infinitivo pessoal. Será que há algumas regras fixas para o uso dele?

Denisse tem razão -- aprender outro idioma quando adulto é mais difícil!!!!


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Subjuntivo? Então não é conjuntivo?


----------



## Outsider

Ambos os nomes se usam ("subjuntivo" mais no Brasil).



curlyboy20 said:


> Ahhh, acho que estou começando a entender. Já percebi a diferência entre as conjugações e também já entendi o uso do Futuro do Subjuntivo, mas ainda não tenho certeza do uso do infinitivo pessoal. Será que há algumas regras fixas para o uso dele?


Tivemos algumas discussões neste fórum e no de Português-Espanhol que lhe podem interessar. Aqui está uma delas:

O infinitivo pessoal


----------



## curlyboy20

Muitíssimo obrigado por toda a informação. Acho que entendo o infinitivo pessoal um pouquinho melhor mas ainda tenho que praticá-lo mais.


----------



## gvergara

Denis555 said:


> Você sabe!!
> 
> Tenho certeza que você não diria as frases em vermelho:
> 
> Espero você *tiver* uma boa viagem. (Espero que você* tenha* uma boa viagem)
> Tomara ele *souber* onde fica a loja. (Tomara que ele *saiba *onde...)
> É preciso a jangada *for* feita de madeira. (É preciso que a jangada *seja..)*



Por que o Denis555 diz que ele não diria _É preciso a jangada for feita de madeira_? Nesse site expõem-se as condições sob as quais a flexão é obrigatória e quando não é, mas eu não sabia que tem casos nos quais o infinitivo pessoal é proibido/ não se emprega (talvez o seja após os verbos modais. Eu não diria _Eles não podem irem á festa_) Além disso, na página tem exemplos com a estrutura _É+Adj+(Sujeito+)Infinitivo pessoal_.


----------



## Outsider

Pode-se usar o infinitivo pessoal:

_É preciso a jangada *ser* de madeira._

mas não o futuro do subjuntivo:

_É preciso a jangada for de madeira._


----------

